# Best place to buy electronics?



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Like a best buy or fry's of the UAE... Whats the best place to buy electronic items for good prices here? Actually am in AD however I think such chains would be emirates wide? 

Would like to buy all sorts of items as I am moving in... From household appliances to tv's etc. 

Mods- i started a similar thread on the UAE forum, however, I dont think that is as active really. Please delete that if required.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The closest thing to fry's/best-buy out here I believe is Sharaf D.G. You can pretty much get any and every electronic item you can imagine there (and some obscure things that you find listed on ebay etc but not sold anywhere here except in Sharaf). They have great deals going almost all the time, and I'm not sure if this is still the case, but they did have a 'lowest price guarantee' for everything they sell.... There are also the carrefour/lulu hypermarket options..


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks much. Now to find the local stores in AD


----------



## AVO (Jun 22, 2012)

i have read meena bazaar in dubai in the forum as having cheaper options than the malls.. dubbizle.com is always there to try your luck


----------

